# Warning points?



## Rogue666666 (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure that this is the right place to start a thread like this, but I have a qeustion. What are warning points? I hear people refer to them, and I'm not exactly sure what they are. If you get a certain number of them do you get kicked out of the forum? You see, I've never been subscribed to any other forum, ever, so all this stuff is new to me.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 23, 2002)

Warning points are a way for the staff to keep a running track of members who can not seem to follow the rules. 



> Personal Attacks...Moderate Warning Level 1...2 points
> Inappropriate Behavior...Moderate Warning Level 1...2 points
> Spamming...Moderate Warning Level 1...2 points
> Personal Attacks...Serious Warning Level 2...4 points
> ...



Each new member starts with zero points, when a infractions occurs, it is up to the staff to decide if warning points are warrented. If a member reaches 25 warning points, he is placed under a tempory ban, and allowed to return after serving his time in Forum limbo.
The only way to get 25 points at once is to either have mutiple accounts (pretending to be more than one user) or to post messages that threaten or abuse other members directly. Threatening a member's personal saftey will result a permant ban. 

Don't worry, we are all pretty forgiving. 

So enjoy the forum and have fun, but remember to be polite. You never know who might be watching.

RD


----------



## munchkin (Jan 9, 2003)

Could someone tell me why I got 2 warning points? No one told me...


----------



## Talierin (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmm, it looks like you cussed... didn't you get a pm or email about it? it's supposed to automatically send you one.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 16, 2003)

I got 4 warning points recently, but the 6 before that were very very old...
How can I get rid of them?


----------



## Uminya (Jan 16, 2003)

You can't, as far as I know, so you just have to keep from getting into trouble from now on. *swings around the Big Stick ominously*


----------



## Rogue666666 (Jan 16, 2003)

HEY! Is their anyway you guys get rid of old users who haven't posted in forever? You see, I would REALLY like to just be Rogue, but someone already used that name, and their never around. Is their anyway I could get that name?


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 16, 2003)

It may be awhile.
About twice a year the Webmaster and his Ubermods go through the roles and purge the deadwood out of the member lists.

Once that happens, any unused names are up for grabs.
The last one was just around october I think, so don't hold your breath.

RD


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 16, 2003)

Um...so for the rest of my existence on TTF I'll always have this warning level?

That seems kind of unreasonable...
I mean...old points should lose potency and fade away after a time, just like banned users can come back after a time...


----------



## Uminya (Jan 17, 2003)

Just don't do anything else and you won't have to worry about it. The points will probably be cleared *eventually* but to quote RD, "Don't hold your breath."


----------

